# GCM in one week! SO EXCITED - need advice



## krmlaw (Jun 21, 2011)

Staying at Morritts Grand

Questions:
is there a good company near Morritts to bring us to sting ray city?
how is the scuba program at morritts?
is the turtle farm worth the visit?
What about kaibo beach and rum point?
Heard about the barefott man - worth the trip over to the reef to watch?
how bad are the electricty charges?
good/semi inexpensive resatruants on the east side?
how long is the trip to georgetown?
how far is the closest big grocery store?
if we go to georgetown for the day, which area of beach should we go to?

I think thats all ihave right now!


----------



## caribbeansun (Jun 21, 2011)

Questions:
is there a good company near Morritts to bring us to sting ray city?
Ask at the resort

how is the scuba program at morritts?
Ok, I prefer Ocean Frontiers

is the turtle farm worth the visit?
Subjective, it's okay for the kids

What about kaibo beach and rum point?
Subjective, if the wind is up we go

Heard about the barefott man - worth the trip over to the reef to watch?
The "trip" of a 2 minute walk?  Again, subjective, some people like him some not so much.  There is a lot of sexual innuendo so if that's not your thing then don't go

how bad are the electricty charges?
Nothing you can do about it now, so enjoy yourself

good/semi inexpensive resatruants on the east side?
Over the Edge is the best for the money just don't expect too much of the ambiance

how long is the trip to georgetown?
45 minutes

how far is the closest big grocery store?
20-30 minutes in Savannah

if we go to georgetown for the day, which area of beach should we go to?
Seven Mile Beach but check the cruise ship schedule first an avoid the heavy days


----------



## susan1738 (Jun 21, 2011)

*Hidden "Treasure" of sorts*

We went to Morritt's last year and our oldest son (20), had heard about the endangered blue iguanas and wanted to see if we could see one.  Well, we saw a BUNCH of them in the botanical garden!  They were very cool, so if you like big, huge, rare lizards, I'd highly recommend walking through that park.  They were everywhere!  I think it is something along the lines of "Queen Elizabeth gardens" or something similar, I'm really not good with names, but it was a little hidden "treasure" of our trip!  

I can't wait to go back to Morritt's again!  It is now our family favorite!  (Beat out Mazatlan who held the running record for over 4 years, and Hawaii that was a close second behind Mazatlan)

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## susan1738 (Jun 21, 2011)

*One more tip*

Also, along the same lines of WHEN to go to StingRay City, I'd check the cruise ship schedule and pick an ALTERNATE day than when they are in port.  That way there will be fewer people on your trip.  

I can't remember the name of the company that we went with, but they had good reviews on TripAdvisor . . . if I come across their name, I'll post it later.


----------



## Pappy Mentos (Jun 21, 2011)

Highly recommend Rum Point-shallow water, soft sand, shaded beach. Great place to go with children of any age. Just make sure not to go on Sunday (when its crowded with locals) or on days there are a few cruise ships in port. 

Turtle farm is OK, but may not be worth the drive from Moritt's as it would take well over an hour. You would need to drive though/around Georgetown and above 7 Mile Beach. They have various outdoor pools where you can see large sea turtles and even pick up a few smaller ones. Across the street is Dolphin Discovery which costs extra. If you want a Dolphin Experience, would highly recommend Dolphin Cove over them any day.

Agree with the prior post about checking the cruise schedule before going to Georgetown. When the ships are in, you have thousands from each ship exiting at the port. While many are shuttled off to various attractions, many others blanket Georgetown's shopping area.  If you do make the drive and are looking for a good beach, drive up to Governor's Beach on 7 Mile Beach. It's named that because it is the beach in front of the governor's residence. There is a public parking lot next to the residence and the beach is large with soft sand and beautiful, crystal clear water with small waves.


----------



## krmlaw (Jun 22, 2011)

thanks everyone - any other not to miss places?

hell?

what about restaurants?


----------



## caribbeansun (Jun 23, 2011)

hell?
Please don't waste your time going there

what about restaurants?
There are a lot that are good but close by Tukka is quite good but pricey.  The Monday BBQ at The Reef is actually quite good and only 20CI per person.


----------



## krmlaw (Jun 23, 2011)

i was wondering about the BBQ at reef - do they have music and such?


----------



## Pappy Mentos (Jun 23, 2011)

From what we heard, Hell and the Pirate's Caves are tourist traps. Hell apparently has a souvenir shop and post office(Send your loved ones a postcard from Hell) set among a barren, rocky area, hence the name Hell. The Pirate's Caves near Boddentown are filled with cheesy pirate displays. We did go to the blowholes and would not go back. However, if you are driving from Morritt's to Georgetown, you can pull over for a quick picture.

If you do go to West Bay for Hell, the Turtle Farm or to swim with Dolphins, Tim Buk Too Diner is a great place to eat. Its a small, storefront-type place that only seats about 25 or so, but the food is great and very reasonably priced. I had a plate of BBQ pulled pork over rice which was about $9 and the plate was stacked. Also, passed the Turtle Farm is the Cracked Conch- an excellent, but pricy restaurant. However, adjoining it is Macabuca, which is outside on the dock in the back. Same food(as its made in the same kitchen as the Cracked Conch), but better prices if you do not mind a table on the dock next to the water..

One other tip. We used Budget for our vehicle, their "name-your-price" option. Defeinitely bring a copy of your reservation as we rented an SUV and they tried to stick us in a Ford Taurus. Not sure if it was deliberate or an honest mistake, but having a copy of the e-mail reservation insured we were given the SUV.


----------



## RumseyStreet (Jun 23, 2011)

caribbeansun said:


> hell?
> Please don't waste your time going there
> 
> what about restaurants?
> There are a lot that are good but close by Tukka is quite good but pricey.  The Monday BBQ at The Reef is actually quite good and only 20CI per person.



I would also recommend Tukka.  

When I was at the Reef in March, Tukka had an arrangement with the resort to provide transportation to and from the restaurant.  I would imagine the same would be true from Morritt's as well.  

Also enjoyed my meal at Over the Edge, which is about a 10 or 15 minute ride from Morritt's. 

I was surprised that the restaurants at Rum Point (which is a must-visit) were actually very good.  

Enjoy.


----------



## krmlaw (Jun 23, 2011)

thanks everyone - looks like we will skip hell. 

how far is the turtle farm from morritts?


----------



## caribbeansun (Jun 24, 2011)

At least an hour drive depending on traffic.  It's about as far away from Morritt's as you can get on the island.

Yes, there is music and such at the Reef BBQ.


----------



## krmlaw (Jun 24, 2011)

is the turle farm worth the drive? if its that long we might skip it. 

we are planning on driving into georgetown for a day, im assuming thats worth the drive.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jun 24, 2011)

We were there in April and took our two grandson to the Turtle Farm.  If you want to see a lot of turtles in various size swimming pools then it would be a go.  If you like to go to the a Zoo in the USA where they try to give the animals a lot of space and you didn't like the old zoo where they were in small cages, then I wouldn't go.  I would not go again.


----------



## asroberts (Jun 24, 2011)

We also enjoyed touring Padro's Castle and the QE Botanical Gardens.  There is a stingray snorkle trip out of Rum Point.  That was fun and we love the beach and restaurant at RP.
We'll be there on July 9, can't wait!
The local roadside jerk stands are good, too.  And inexpensive.
We got takeout from Tucca's last year.  It was good, just alittle pricey.
Also we enjoy Over the Edge.
We also snorkeled at Eden Rock and Cemetary Beach-beautiful!


----------



## asroberts (Jun 24, 2011)

Countryside shopping center has a Foster's, Pizza Hut and Subway.  There's also a Wendy's near there.
Our electricity charge for a 1 bdrm was around $80 US.


----------



## Topcat (Jun 24, 2011)

We have gone every year since 2004 (have 2 weeks at the Grand).  I agree that Pedro's Castle and the QE Botanical Garden are really worth it.  Also you might enjoy a Sunset Catamaran Sail out of Rum Point.  Have done it a couple of times with Redsail and it is relaxing.
Skip the Turtle Farm and Hell in our opinion (been ther done that).


----------



## DaveHenry (Jun 25, 2011)

*Thanks for the advice!*

We're visiting Morritt's Grand in late November (first time), and we appreciate all the tips!


----------



## mecllap (Jun 25, 2011)

I may have already given you the link to my last GC blog, but here it is if you want to read some of my notes:  http://www.travelblog.org/Bloggers/mecllap/page-4.html

We don't eat out much.  Some say they like Kaibo better than Rum Point (you might want to look for "Starfish Beach" near Kaibo.  The Turtle Farm/Boatswain's Beach thing is generally not worth going to, unless you have a young one that needs an extra "safe" environment for snorkeling practice.  The Queen Elizabeth Botanical Garden is worth a visit, allow time to look for iguanas and enjoy the plantings.  If you go off the path, watch for biting ants.  The Blowholes are pretty, esp. at sunset, if the water is active.

If you arrive on Saturday -- get groceries and beer, etc. that day -- stores are closed on Sunday (do you know all this already?).  the Foster's IGA on the eastside is adequate, but there's a big one near the airport and in Savannah, halfway to the east side (ask at the rental car counter, to show you on the map) (Foster's has a website -- you can read their weekly ad before you go).   Hell is a cute photo stop one time, and to mail some postcards, but not worth the trip from the east side (altho you can do some G'town shopping, just do the Turtle Farm (without BB), and pop up to Hell, in a day tour of the westside).  Smith's Cove a ways south of G-town is a nice snorkeling stop, and so is Cemetery up at the north end of 7-mile beach.

Pedro's Castle is a not-very-big house, but a good historical stop in a lovely setting.  When you enter the luggage pick-up area, pick up all the coupon books and magazines at the counter.  (It's good to use the restroom on the plane  near to landing -- the facilities are a little limited in the luggage area, and sometimes you're there for a while).  

have a great time --hope you come back here and post a trip report with photos -- would like to see some interior shots of your timeshare, and maybe some "food porn" from restaurants you go to.

Oh -- saw that Roland's has opened an actual restaurant (in the old butterfly garden building near G-Town -- people used to rave about his at-home dining experience, but haven't seen reviews from the new place yet).


----------



## esk444 (Jun 27, 2011)

I definitely think the turtle farm is awesome.  It's expensive, I think something like $35 for adults and $65 if you want access to Botwain's pool areas.  You see a tremendous amount of sea turtles up close.  In the tanks where they have the smaller ones, they let you pick them up and hold them.  It was pretty wild.  Too bad most will be eaten.  The area right across the street is also one of the better snorkling areas.  I think some of the restaurants have ladders you can use to get down if the water is calm.  Hell is only a few streets away, so you might as well do it so you can tell everyone else what a terrible tourist trap it is and pick up a postcard.

In terms of 7 mile beach, the easiest area to go to is the public beach, as you'll be able to easily rent chairs and umbrellas if you need to (though there are some trees/shade) too.  I prefer the area just south or north of the Westin Hotel.  There is a strip mall across the street with a huge parking lot where you can park.  The beach is wide there and there is a very nice gradual slope perfect for snorkeling at a 10-15 foot depth with little swimming to get there.  

Also, if you like snorkeling, one of the best spots is Eden Rock, at the south end of the main strip in Georgetown (about 1 or 2 blocks south of the duty free mall where you can park).  There is a restaurant and dive shop there where you can rent a locker and get a rinse/shower.  You climb a ladder down, as there is no beach.  This is a good thing to do at the end of a Georgetown shopping day and drive back to the East End when you are done.

As for food on the East End, there is a shack called Chester's on the east end of Bodden Town on the north side of the main highway.  They had fantastic jerk chicken, conch salad, and fish fry for less than $7.  It was popular with locals and they have picnic table seating.  It's in the phone book.


----------



## RumseyStreet (Jun 27, 2011)

This thread is making me want to get back down to Grand Cayman again very soon.


----------



## krmlaw (Jun 28, 2011)

this is all great!! thank you so much!!


----------



## krmlaw (Jun 28, 2011)

does GPS work on the island? I have a driod X if that matters? or do you really not need it?

Anyone suggest a website with a link to a good map?


----------



## mecllap (Jun 28, 2011)

The government of the Cayman Islands used to have a good atlas online, but they've reissued the hard copy and I can't find it online anymore -- maybe try google.  The "cayman activity guide" includes a good basic map that shows most common places to go.  The trip advisor cayman forum has a poster named testudo who has compiled a good snorkeling guide, with other good spots noted on an interactive map.  

Grand Cayman (which is the largest of the three islands) is fairly small and easy to get around on.  Pick up all the coupon and info books at the airport counter inside baggage claim -- there will be maps in there.  

Will be interested in hearing about GPS sources (I have a tomtom but haven't checked with their site online about loading Cayman gps).


----------



## caribbeansun (Jun 29, 2011)

You won't need a map and certainly not GPS.  

When you get to the water turn left or right 



krmlaw said:


> does GPS work on the island? I have a driod X if that matters? or do you really not need it?
> 
> Anyone suggest a website with a link to a good map?


----------



## krmlaw (Jun 29, 2011)

Can we get away with only going to the small fosters? Re the prices higher there than the big ones? Or should we stop on the way in at the fosters in savannah?


----------



## mecllap (Jun 29, 2011)

The prices are the same:  here's their ad:  http://www.fosters-iga.com/specials.htm
There might be less selection at the smaller one, depends on what you want.  Should be able to get plenty of the basics, at least for the first couple of days.  Fosters doesn't have any beer/wine, etc. -- you need to go to a liquor store, and I don't know if there's one on the east side (something else to google).  There probably is one in Savannah -- there are some (including "Discount Liquors") near the airport.


----------



## caribbeansun (Jun 30, 2011)

Yes, there is a liquor store in the small mall across from The Reef.



mecllap said:


> Fosters doesn't have any beer/wine, etc. -- you need to go to a liquor store, and I don't know if there's one on the east side


----------



## dundey (Jul 5, 2011)

We're going to Morritts again (3rd time) in a couple weeks!!  Can't wait.

While you don't need a map, it is handy to have to go up to Rum Point and the short cut accross the Island back to 7 mile beach.
Once you're out of GT there is very little traffic and the wrong side driving comes pretty easily.
Watch out for the land crabs at night!


----------



## LouiseG (Jul 10, 2011)

KRMLAW,  Well I guess you've been to GC and are back by now.  As a long time owner at Morritts, I'm interested in how you view the place and whether or not you enjoyed your stay.  I hope you had a good time and that you found Guy Harvey's restaurant.  I didn't find your thread until after you were gone, but Guys place is one of the most reasonable on the island although you do have to go downtown to enjoy and for a splurge Kaibo upstairs on the weekend is the best!!  Again, I hope you had a great time whatever you found and did.


----------



## Weimaraner (Jul 22, 2011)

Yes KRMLAW - anxious to hear how the trip went? I've been following your thread and there's been terrific Q&As. We plan to go to the Ritz (using MR points) in GCM.  Morritt's Grand also looks like fabulous resort but we want to be near Ritz because of major event. Did you have a great time? favorite things to do? least favorite? It's been like reading a good book and waiting for the ending


----------



## LouiseG (Jul 24, 2011)

Weimeraner - The Grand is very nice, but since you're staying at the Ritz, I can't say it's any better.  The beach at Morritt's is not quite what it used to be and still retains a lot of debris from Ivan.  
I like to recommend Guy Harvey's restaurant if you have a chance and Roland's Garden is not to be missed.  If you are diving, Dive Tek @ Cobalt Coast is a good group to dive with and there is a nice snorkel/dive trip with Red Sail out to the Kittiwake out of the Marriott.
Caymana Bay is a beautiful new upscale community out that end of the island that is just being developed and the stairwell in the lookout tower is a phenomenal piece of art.  
Don't know when you're going, but I wish you a wonderful time.  We've owned time at Morritts for 20 yrs and never fail to enjoy ourselves in spite of the many changes in the island.

If you do get to the East side of the island, Kaibo, upstairs, is a very elegant splurge  (weekends only) and Tukka was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## dundey (Jul 27, 2011)

LouiseG said:


> Weimeraner - The Grand is very nice, but since you're staying at the Ritz, I can't say it's any better.  The beach at Morritt's is not quite what it used to be and still retains a lot of debris from Ivan.
> I like to recommend Guy Harvey's restaurant if you have a chance and Roland's Garden is not to be missed.  If you are diving, Dive Tek @ Cobalt Coast is a good group to dive with and there is a nice snorkel/dive trip with Red Sail out to the Kittiwake out of the Marriott.
> Caymana Bay is a beautiful new upscale community out that end of the island that is just being developed and the stairwell in the lookout tower is a phenomenal piece of art.
> Don't know when you're going, but I wish you a wonderful time.  We've owned time at Morritts for 20 yrs and never fail to enjoy ourselves in spite of the many changes in the island.
> ...



Where is Tukka located?
Any other dining tips?
We been to Morritts twice and are going again on Sunday!!
Recently purchased a unit there because we liked it so much.


----------



## caribbeansun (Jul 27, 2011)

A couple minutes drive to the south  - the old Portofino's restaurant.



dundey said:


> Where is Tukka located?


----------



## krmlaw (Jul 27, 2011)

*We're back!*

Had a great time! Morritts was very nice, with some flaws. Liked GCM, felt very safe there. 

Im writing a detailed review which hopefully ill post later today!


----------

